# [PORTAGE]  emerge findet Server nicht mehr

## Speziale

Hallo,

es scheint so als ob ich wohl ein Problem habe...

gestern hat alles noch ohne Probs gefunzt. Heute nicht mehr.javascript:emoticon(' :Question: ')

bash-2.05b# emerge -UDvp world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] sys-apps/which-2.16 [2.14]

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Digest-MD5-2.26 [2.24]

[ebuild     U ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-2.4.0-r2 [2.4.0-r1] -doc

[ebuild     U ] app-office/openoffice-1.1.0-r2 [1.1.0] -gnome +kde

[ebuild     U ] dev-perl/Digest-SHA1-2.04 [2.02]

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/elfutils-0.84

bash-2.05b# emerge -UDv world

>>> --upgradeonly implies --update... adding --update to options.

Calculating world dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 6) sys-apps/which-2.16 to /

>>> Downloading ftp://libiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo//distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz

--08:35:47--  ftp://libiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo/distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »libiblio.org«.... fehlgeschlagen: Der Name oder der Dienst ist nicht bekannt.

>>> Downloading http://www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de/gentoo.org//distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz

--08:35:48--  http://www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de/gentoo.org/distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de«.... 141.71.54.40

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de[141.71.54.40]:80... failed: Die Adressfamilie wird von der Protokollfamilie nicht unterstützt.

Erneuter Versuch.

--08:35:49--  http://www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de/gentoo.org/distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz

  (Versuch: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/which-2.16.tar.gz'

Verbindungsaufbau zu www.fhh.opensource-mirror.de[141.71.54.40]:80... failed: Die Adressfamilie wird von der Protokollfamilie nicht unterstützt.

Erneuter Versuch.

 :Question: 

Hier mal die Routingtabelle, wobbei 192.168.123.254 Router mit dem I-Net ist

bash-2.05b# route -n

Kernel IP Routentabelle

Ziel            Router          Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.2.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

192.168.123.0   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 wlan0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.123.254 0.0.0.0         UG    1      0        0 wlan0

bash-2.05b#

Ping befehl ins Netz geht auch ohne Probleme:

bash-2.05b# ping web.de

PING web.de (217.72.195.42) 56(84) bytes of data.

64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=1 ttl=242 time=35.5 ms

64 bytes from ha-42.web.de (217.72.195.42): icmp_seq=2 ttl=242 time=35.9 ms

^X

--- web.de ping statistics ---

2 packets transmitted, 2 received, 0% packet loss, time 1005ms

rtt min/avg/max/mdev = 35.597/35.790/35.984/0.270 ms

bash-2.05b#

Vielen Dank für Problemlösende Vorschläge

Jenns

----------

## seth77

Hi

hatte ich gestern auch, suche mal nach wget und openssl. Als workaround einfach mal nen anderen Downloadmanager in /etc/make.conf freischalten. Bspw. prozilla oder lukemftp.

Gruß Alex

----------

## Beforegod

Probier mal ein 

```

mirrorselect -a -s5

```

Cheers,

Beforegod

----------

## beejay

Nehmt die neueste Version von wget (zuerst ~x86 probieren oder notfalls ein hart-maskiertes Paket nehmen). 

Siehe auch :

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=31798

----------

## Speziale

Vielen Dank erstmal,

da der Download ja nicht funzt, musste ich zuerst mit dem normalen Browser das Ebuild von Pronzilla (prozilla-1.3.6.tar.gz) von einem Mirror runterladen und im Verzeichnis  "/usr/portage/distfiles/" speichern. Dann konnte ich das Tool mit

```
 # emerge pronzilla 
```

Installieren. Nun musste nur noch 

```
 

# Prozilla (turbo downloader)

FETCHCOMMAND='/usr/bin/proz --no-getch -s ${URI} -P ${DISTDIR}'

```

in die /etc/make.conf schreiben.

Von hier an lief alles wieder wie gewohnt. Mit

```
# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge wget 
```

bekommt man nun auch die neue Version von wget installiert.

```
# emerge mirrorselect 

# mirrorselect -a -D -s5
```

sucht nun gleich noch die 5 schnellsten Mirrors aus....

MbG

Jenns

----------

